# How's the Metal scene in Nashville and surrounding area's?



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 17, 2013)

How's the Metal scene in Nashville and surrounding area's?


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 17, 2013)

Moving here?

I live in Clarksville, which is 45 minutes northwest of Nashville. Here in my town, the metal scene is practically nonexistent.

But Nashville has a pretty decent scene going on. Good amount of metal shows coming through town, plus most of the local bands I've heard have been pretty solid. Enfold Darkness are from here, as are Inferi (which is half Enfold anyway). And lesser known acts like Ophiuchus (fukking AWESOME band, my personal favorite from Nashville), Obelisk, Kneel Before None, Animality, Iraconji... plenty more that I'm forgetting. 

There's a lot of metal to be heard in Nashville, you just gotta look. A lot of it is the breakdown core kinda stuff, which isn't really my thing as much, but there is a pretty wide selection here. And the scene seems to be growing.


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 18, 2013)

Nashville is a really misunderstood place from an outside point of view in terms of the music scene. Yes the country music business has a heavy presence here and that's what the city is famous for but there is a ton of music in general from country, to blues, to rock, to jazz and all flavors in between. I agree with Vhyle that most metal around here is of the "core" breed or southern sludge rock/metal. There's not a ton of it but there is some.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys. I guess I should of stated the genre of metal we prefer.
Metallica, Megadeath, Dio, Judas Priest, Dokken etc........


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 18, 2013)

Helixx Guitars said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. I guess I should of stated the genre of metal we prefer.
> Metallica, Megadeath, Dio, Judas Priest, Dokken etc........



You'd have to go to europe for that 

I'm sure there's plenty of players around here who prefer and play the classic metal stuff. There's no shortage of musicians around here to jam with. I can't say however that I've heard much of this style going on in terms of shows but it's been years since I heavily frequented the venues around here often so who knows.


----------



## Pedantic (Nov 18, 2013)

It feels like every cool tour just skips Nashville, and most of the venues here suck. But, there are quite a few cool bands from here and around here. It's mostly stoner rock or core, but hey stoner rock is what all the cool kids listen to anyways. Also Atlanta isn't to far away and there are tons of great shows there if you're willing to drive.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 19, 2013)

Helixx Guitars said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. I guess I should of stated the genre of metal we prefer.
> Metallica, Megadeath, Dio, Judas Priest, Dokken etc........





Dyingsea said:


> You'd have to go to europe for that



Yep, that shit has been out of style in this country for 20 years.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 19, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Yep, that shit has been out of style in this country for 20 years.



From what I have seen it's coming back or is back.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 19, 2013)

Guess I need to move to Nevada. Nothing but breakdowncore, death metal, and indie shit out my way plus some worn out classic rock cover bands.


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 19, 2013)

Pedantic said:


> It feels like every cool tour just skips Nashville, and most of the venues here suck.



I'd hardly say that, in fact quite the opposite. The venues who book metal are fewer and not as nice vs. the ones who are booking the country/singer-songwriter/indie etc. acts which there are a ton of and very good. There just isn't a 500+ seat place that books metal acts consistently (exit/inn occasionally gets them in) which is why you don't see any of the mid-level guys stopping through here. It's either a small dive type of place or you have to get into one of the auditoriums so there is a huge swing there.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 19, 2013)

I've seen most metal bands so I guess that's OK.
How about musicians then?
At this point I'd like to find other players to rock out with.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 19, 2013)

There's some outstanding musicians in Nashville. With L.A. and Nashville being two of the biggest recording cities, outstanding players are all over the area.

I've got a couple buddies in Nashville now who do session work and it seems that there's still some old-school guys who'll drop you from a session if they find out you've got a metal (or anything aside from country/jazz/blues) history. These are the older guys who want Nashville to remain country music capitol and don't want their peanut butter and chocolate mixed together.

If you have any desire to do session work, it's definitely a great place, but your chops/reading skills have got to be up there, as well as having the gear to do it.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 19, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> There's some outstanding musicians in Nashville. With L.A. and Nashville being two of the biggest recording cities, outstanding players are all over the area.
> 
> I've got a couple buddies in Nashville now who do session work and it seems that there's still some old-school guys who'll drop you from a session if they find out you've got a metal (or anything aside from country/jazz/blues) history. These are the older guys who want Nashville to remain country music capitol and don't want their peanut butter and chocolate mixed together.
> 
> If you have any desire to do session work, it's definitely a great place, but your chops/reading skills have got to be up there, as well as having the gear to do it.



I'm not into anything more than just a garage band, actually one place were really serious about getting has a 2500 sq. ft. studio in a separate wing.
My getting payed to play days are so far behind me I can't tell you. lol
I'll will offer free beer, free steak dinner and hot chicks and that's the best I will ever hope to get out of my future plan.


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 19, 2013)

Helixx Guitars said:


> I've seen most metal bands so I guess that's OK.
> How about musicians then?
> At this point I'd like to find other players to rock out with.



There are tons of musicians, this is Nashville we're talking. Have a look around craigslist at all the musicians ads and instrument sales just for starters. If you're ever in town pick up a Nashville "Scene" magazine to get a feel for all the music going on in the said week though it hardly covers everything and mainly sticks to downtown as there's just too much.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 19, 2013)

Dyingsea said:


> There are tons of musicians, this is Nashville we're talking. Have a look around craigslist at all the musicians ads and instrument sales just for starters. If you're ever in town pick up a Nashville "Scene" magazine to get a feel for all the music going on in the said week though it hardly covers everything and mainly sticks to downtown as there's just too much.



When we get there let's meet up. Lexi, GF's and myself will brew you up at one of the watering hole tabs on us. 
We can chat more about the local scene then and the girls can drink me handsome. lol


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 20, 2013)

Dyingsea said:


> There are tons of musicians, this is Nashville we're talking. Have a look around craigslist at all the musicians ads and instrument sales just for starters. .




Any like this?  The lead singer is like the twin sister to Lexi's GF Michelle. She's a little older though which I prefer.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 20, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Yep, that shit has been out of style in this country for 20 years.




Maybe someone can let these guys know.


----------



## muffinbutton (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this place? The Rutledge | Nashville's Live Music Venue


----------

